# Splicing speaker wire



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,

I carefully ran 4-conductor speaker wire behind the furniture, under the door stop, through the closet, under the stairs, accross the railing, and behind the stove. Before cutting it, I asked my wife, "Are you sure the furniture is where you want it?"

"Yes," she replied.

"Are you absolutely sure," I asked.

"Yes!"

Long story short, she move the furniture and now one end of my wire is 4 feet too short. Would someone please direct me to information about how to best splice my speaker wire?

Thanks!


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

A Comprehensive Guide to Splicing Speaker Wire

Promptly go to the section on soldering wire and applying heat shrink tubing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

That was exactly the information I need--thanks!


----------

